# BREEDING IN BARE BOTTOM TANK?



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

JUST CURIOUS AS CAN IT BE DONE AND HAS IT BEEN DONE THX FELLAS


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Should be easy... would probably be best to use a large cermic tile for the egg laying surface and a few rocks on the tile


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx for the replies nike? frank anyone else care to comment?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a 75 gal bare bottom with 3 rbp in it. I know one is a female and one is a male, but not sure what the other is right now. What should I do to get them to breed within the next year ?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

seems illogical, but could probably work.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

traumatic said:


> seems illogical, but could probably work.


 I guess it could, but the more natural, the more likely it is to happen.

Toffee, are you seeing mating behavior?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I myself have never done it. But I do know a professional breeder, who breeds reds, and gold in bare bottom tanks with sponge filters slate, and spawning material. Other breeders place a grating on the bottom so fish can not get to the eggs.

Based of the actual breeders I know.. My answer would be yes it can, and is done.


----------

